# Chaos Code



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 12, 2013)

A very overlooked fighter it seems, released on US PSN just recently, anyone pick it up or interested in it? It's only $12, and I think its a really solid and fun fighter. It very much feels like an ASW fighter, closest to Guilty Gear in pace.

​Gameplay footage is always being uploaded here to a channel devoted to Chaos Code.

Some of the characters include

Hikaru- The Otaku main character


Catherine- A cross dressing man who changes outfit with every attack he does


Bravo- A fighting chef


Cthylla- The daughter of Cthulhu


My favorite characters so far have to be Cthylla and Celia MK2, dat huge unblockable Sanger sword.

The combo system is really free, allowing to activate a mode similar to HD combos from KoF, but instead you have unlimited cancels on supers which you can get about 3 supers in the span of a Chaos activation combo instead of specials, so its good to manage your meter well as it takes all 3 bars to activate this and can't use super meter after.

Every characters has 5 supers, but you have to pick between if you want more supers or extra special moves, as well as either run or step, so adds another layer of depth to it.

Sadly right now the game doesn't have netplay, but a patch is coming soon to allow for this, they just want to make sure it is functional.

There isn't a lot of information around for the game, but hopefully some discussion can take place here.


----------

